# "Bản sao" Trương Bá Chi lộ hàng



## Xinh (29 Tháng tám 2012)

Người đẹp Cống Mễ mặc dù đã khép chân nhưng vẫn vô tình bị lộ nội y phản cảm  khi tham dự sự kiện.                                                  	 	Tối hôm qua ngày 17/8, bộ phim "_Khủng bố lữ quán"_ của đạo diễn  *Trịnh Lai Chí* công chiếu tại _Bắc Kinh_. Tại sự kiện, có sự góp mặt của diễn viên chính trong phim: người đẹp* Cống Mễ* cùng đạo diễn bộ phim và nhà giám chế *Vương Hồng Vệ*... "Bản sao" *Trương Bá Chi *-  Cống Mễ gây chú ý khi cô diện bộ váy ren đen mỏng tang, lệch vai khoe  vai trần gợi cảm. Bộ váy mỏng tuy dài nhưng lớp lót váy màu trắng bên  trong lại quá ngắn nên khi ngồi xuống vô tình người đẹp đã bị lộ nội y  bên trong rất phản cảm.


----------

